# ***OFFICIAL*** Rashad Evans vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

'Shad easy 30-27 UD.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rashad should win this handily. But Nog has some tools to get it done. Rashad is too much of a vet at this point though.

Rashad UD


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

What a terrible fight. Why do the UFC insist on torturing lil nog with wrestler after wrestler?! When can this guy catch a break for crying out loud.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What a terrible fight. Why do the UFC insist on torturing lil nog with wrestler after wrestler?! When can this guy catch a break for crying out loud.


Yea never understood it. He could be an exciting asset to the division. Instead they give him wrestlers. Shogun 2, Hendo, Gustaf, Rampage would all be fun fights. If you want to give him a wrestler, give him Sonnen.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Rashad, hopefully by TKO round 2.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am picking Rashad but I hope he loses. I think it will take some loses to convince him to go to 185 where he would probably instantly be a beast. He has been very successful at 205, but I think he would be at his best at 185.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> I am picking Rashad but I hope he loses. I think it will take some loses to convince him to go to 185 where he would probably instantly be a beast. He has been very successful at 205, but I think he would be at his best at 185.


They said last night they're "waiting on something" before they announce Anderson's next fight and they should announce it in the next few days.

Weidman Hurt + Rockhold/Belfort + Rashad win = Anderson vs. Rashad at 185.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lets see they gave him Banha and the UFC got a KO from Lil Nog. Then they flipped the script and gave em The Hitman as a replacement, followed by Darth, and then Mr. Wonderful. I think they wanted to give The Huntington Beach Badboy a nice comeback fight, but he was one wrestler that didn't do so well. Now, surprise...surprise...another wrestler. 

Sugar for the UD.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No idea for that. Sugar via UD sounds fair, but Lil Nog has pretty decent boxing and ground. Dunno.

I don't know why ppl get so confident Rashad will be a threat to Anderson in any weight, after what Lyoto did to him. 
I would like to see it anyway.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> No idea for that. Sugar via UD sounds fair, but Lil Nog has pretty decent boxing and ground. Dunno.
> 
> I don't know why ppl get so confident Rashad will be a threat to Anderson in any weight, after what Lyoto did to him.
> I would like to see it anyway.


Lyoto has a sumo background and a wide base. Plus with the karate stance he's notoriously hard to take down. Even he was able to get back up after the LHW title holder took em down. Unfortunately it didn't last too long after. 

Rashad does have a better chance against Anderson cuz he's so much taller and has lankier legs. I don't agree with Rashad losing the LHW title shot then getting an immediate shot at Anderson "just to revive his career" though.

This is a gimme fight for Rashad although it looks good on paper and on his resume. Lil Nog just has a horrendous time with wrestlers. He obviously needs to hurt Rashad and finish if he can.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Really want Nog to take this but can't see him winning. Shad by decision. Urgh.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rashad is going to dominate.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> No idea for that. Sugar via UD sounds fair, but Lil Nog has pretty decent boxing and ground. Dunno.
> 
> I don't know why ppl get so confident Rashad will be a threat to Anderson in any weight, after what Lyoto did to him.
> I would like to see it anyway.


Rashad thought he was hot shit back then on the feet just because he knocked out Liddell and he never even shot in on Machida. Lyoto showed him what's up and ever since Machida whipped that ass he's been using his wrestling.

If he fights Anderson, I expect him to try and take him down, he'd be a dumbass if he stood with him.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Mad respect for the Nog brothers but I see Rashad taking this with the same conviction he defeated Tito with.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evans rightly a big favorite, long as he's prepared. He does tend to get rocked and Nog throws hard. Evans UD most likely.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good points No_Mercy and LyotoLegion. 
Rashad is an evolving fighter learning from his mistakes. It would be really weird if he wanted to exchange with Anderson while having a good chance to take him down.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Rashad via whatever he wants.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Rashad via whatever he wants.


Do you think he could sub Nog? That'd be a damn impressive start to his way back up the ladder.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Do you think he could sub Nog? That'd be a damn impressive start to his way back up the ladder.


Anybody can be subbed after they've been punched/kicked/slammed hard enough. 

with Nog you probably need all 3.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Do you think he could sub Nog? That'd be a damn impressive start to his way back up the ladder.


I don't see Rashad subbing Lil Nog, although he's obviously very capable of it what with him having a BJJ black belt, it's just not Rashad's style to go for subs. I see Rashad either KO/TKOing Lil Nog at the most. Lil Nog's a tough bastard though, so it'll probably be a clear cut uanimous decision in favour of Rashad.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lil' Nog has the best music in MMA.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hope we see another upset! War Nog!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nog by KO just because Blackzillians.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Rashad 10-9


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lotta upsets tonight. Fight is pretty exciting so far! These guys look like a mirror images. One fighting orthodox and another south paw. Same combos and attacks...

Rashad is edging it out at the moment. (He's got Tyrone in his corner.)


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking like a Rashad split decision so far.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

dont understand what rashad is doing 
very wierd game plan


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I got it 2 rounds Nog, but I could see judges giving them to Rashad.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

rallyman said:


> dont understand what rashad is doing
> very wierd game plan


Cause Blackzillian


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol..I have it 19-19.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Little Nog takes the second.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh. Nog should turn it up a bit, take the third, and maybe the fight. Evans is fighting conservatively.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

With Rashad putting his hand on Lil Nog's right over and over Nog could go for a Prince Naseem corkscrew uppercut if he timed it well. I don't know if he's athletic enough to do it though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Weidman's in his parents basement laughing his ass off, probably.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Really boring fight so far. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

This fight is putting me to sleep. I'm seeing a lot of patty cake and hand holding but I keep waiting for a fight to break out.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

10-9 little nog round 2

so makes it 1 all for me


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Weidman's in his parents basement laughing his ass off, probably.


lol +rep

Bah, must spread...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not a great fight. Neither one looking to bothered about winning.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rashad is fighting like martin kampmann level fight iq


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Rashad is fighting like martin kampmann level fight iq
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


He's fighting like a Blackzillian. Every single fighter from that camp acts like they have zero fight IQ.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Two blackzllians are gonna let stupid pride lose them a fight


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Eye poke... finally, some action!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

WTF is Rashad waiting for?
LOL @ Blackzilians...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Rashad is fighting like martin kampmann level fight iq
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I think training with Tyrone and Overeem gave em confidence to strike. I'm enjoying it. Rashad's doing pretty good considering Lil Nog's a better striker.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rashad abandoning takedowns once again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Eye poke... finally, some action!


Lmao

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn eye pokings...


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Rashad isn't even gonna last 2 mins with Anderson...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

It really is like Rashad hasn't been in the gym. I mean he apparently has forgotten everything that has worked for him in the past.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Rashad better do something he is gonna lose. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't had this kind of excitement since pre-BJ Fitch. Goodbye insomnia!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

ROFL rashad you could definetly beat silva. not...
cant even take down a boxer.

nog wins this 29-28 because evans bored me


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

This fight is just as awful as I thought it would be. It's really ruining the mood after that crazy Silva KO. That should have been the co main event instead. Hurry up and end.

EDIT: Thank you. F*ck that was bad.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Nog should take this. With Rashad moving backwards and Nog mostly slipping the punches the third round should go to him along with the second in my opinion.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dreadful.

Also, literally 29-28 Nog.



Disband Blackzillians.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Go away Rashad you boring fighter.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Anderson is terrified of Rashad.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rashad is lucky. Now he won't have to be embarrassed by Anderson.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nog did more. But judges can be stupid.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Weidman it is then, I guess...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you think DW is in the back crying? I mean almost ALL of his title hopes with this card are gone.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rashad is done as a fighter if he doesn't smarten up. He is a decent boxer who looked better because he mixed it up tonight he looked utterly average. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bahahahaha yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

lol what the hell was Rashad thinking in there

(not that I care - I hate the dude)

decision time...

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh:

:laugh:

:laugh:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lost all 44mill in one night. Time to stop betting!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah....as much as I hate to say it, Anderson would probably kill Rashad.

Weidman stays winning, first Lombard and Rashad. Anderson's probably crying a river.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I take back what I said about Rashad beating Silva. He is obviously not even close to the fighter he was at Jackson's camp.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Anderson is terrified of Rashad.


Shaking in his boots.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BLACKZILIANS LOLOLOLOL!

Weidman 4 Title Shot.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Is Nogueira really carrying on like that? After that performance? I'll get Jason Brilz to kick his ass again.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rashad has gone downhill in his performances. He may have the skills still but is so defensive and concentrated on KO'ing people it makes him terrible.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Well that was.....well it...sucked. Rashad hang up the gloves or go back to Jackson.. or anywheres


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm BROKE BIATCH!!! ahhahahahaha...first Yves, then The Reem, and now Rashad...lolz! At least I won with Maia. Thank you Jesus for out "fitching" Fitch! Oh and with Woodley.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Two pretty big name fights in Overeem vs. Cain and Evans vs. Silva gone in one foul swoop, lol. 

Probably for the best. This Rashad Evans would have been eaten alive by Silva.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

OHKO said:


> Lost all 44mill in one night. Time to stop betting!


Ouch, i lost 150k on REEM tonight :/ 

wow rashad threw that fight, what was he doing ? No attack look scared


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That fight was SOOOOO damn boring! Jesus!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Suga Rashad will give Anderson the fight of his life. Watch out Andy, you're in trouble with this monster.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

lol Danas tweet about this fight


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

How did Rashad think he won that fight? It sucked ass but obviously Lil nog did a little more to win. So disappointed in both of them for their performances.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> How did Rashad think he won that fight? It sucked ass but obviously Lil nog did a little more to win. So disappointed in both of them for their performances.


Good pick with Lil Nog. Most thought it would have been like all the other wrestlers he faced. I thought it was decent...just a lot of measuring. Not an easy fight. 

Anything happens on any given Saturday. A lot of people lost some major $$$ tonight I'd imagine.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

This fight was a perfect example of why all fights should be five rounds.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> This fight was a perfect example of why all fights should be five rounds.


Yep. So we could get two more rounds of complete shit.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Yep. So we could get two more rounds of complete shit.


No, so we can see a finish. You're welcome.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I expected Rashad to try for more takedowns and have better success with them, but it seems his fight smarts are even worse than I thought. Lil Nog's TD is decent but hardly the best in the world, and I could count the number of attempts on one hand with fingers left over, and the rest of the time he played patty-cake.

Another interesting thing to note was Rashad's careless footwork. He's fighting a southpaw and he always had his lead foot on the inside of Rogerio's, which gives Nog the better angle for landing his punches. Even though Nog is slower by a fair bit, he was able to slam the left straight on Rashad with a lot of success while Rashad had trouble connecting unless they got into a wilder exchange. This is why I've always said that Rashad's technical striking sucks, and he gets by mostly on speed & power. A more technical striker will beat him to the punch all night long, as Rogerio demonstrated in the fight.

Other notes. Rashad's kicks were working, but for whatever dumbass reason he stopped doing them. He was also coming out even or slightly ahead when they got into a brawling exchange, yet he didn't try to force them and instead he got stuck in a technical point fighting game. Which he lost.

To summarize, Rashad went full retard, and Lil Nog was more than happy to take advantage of that and fight a smart fight for the win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Honestly wouldn't shock me if Rashad retired.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Awful.

What on earth was Rashad doing?
He needs to just man up and go back to Jackson's or just retire. St. Pierre and Condit fought and handled themselves like gentlemen in the process. Evan Dunham and Tyson Grifin fought and they trained for each other side by side for their fight, more or less. I don't understand why he has such an issue training with Jones.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Good for Lil Nog, he deserves a break. He is a good fighter that has been forgotten. Him vs. Shogun or Hendo again would be great.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Honestly, I have nothing on which to base this opinion, but I don't think Rashad wanted to win this fight. I don't think he wants to drop to 185, and I certainly don't think he wants to fight Anderson. Going in, I figured Nog had the technical striking advantage, but I also figured Rashad was much quicker and probably hit harder. I thought the only way Nog won this one was by KO. For whatever reason, Rashad just didn't show up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I figured Rashad could take him down a lot. Nog is he better boxer. Rashad boxed with him and lost.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Rashad likes bouncing and dancing more than he likes fighting. He likes to 'feel' cool in his body rather than do what it takes to win. Christ that was awful. 

I was just watching a Joe Rogan podcast with Barnett, and Barnett was saying how awful Rashad's timing is. At least clinch with Nog and spam some takedowns?? I don't know.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wonder what's next for Rashad. Glad to see Lil Nog get another win despite it being an ugly win.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Jon Jones took Rashad Evans' soul, shocking to see Rashad look pretty bad against Lil Nog who most people thought Rashad would walk over.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think seeing his team mate losing in that fashion may have played a role as well. It's a team spirit thing. Kinda like in basketball when one person is on fire than another, and pretty soon the entire squad is scoring points. Even though Rashad is a professional he's highly emotional. I'd be bummed if my team mate just got KOed before my fight. I'd be pissed too, probably would effect my game slightly.

What happened to Mike Van Arsdale...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> What happened to Mike Van Arsdale...


He left that team long ago, rumour was that he was driven out by some of the fighters like Guillard.. too much egos in that camp.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I was thinking that Rashad would take this one easily, but it was pretty damn boring fight, not much effort on Rashad's side.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> He left that team long ago, rumour was that he was driven out by some of the fighters like Guillard.. too much egos in that camp.


Remember hearing about it, but never heard the reason behind it. I don't think it's a coincidence that they're having a less than stellar track record with the exception of Vitor. 



Andrus said:


> I was thinking that Rashad would take this one easily, but it was pretty damn boring fight, not much effort on Rashad's side.


I think it's suffice to say everyones' world collapsed last night with all the favorites losing...badly! 

Dear Mr. Son Of Bch (aka Big Foot) nice comeback win. You will soon get your bobble head knocked off by JDS, Cain, Barnett, DC again, and finally in a rematch against Overeem.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Now the idea of Evans VS Silva sounds like BS. Rashad would simply stand with him and got destroyed. It annoys me when a fighter doesn't use his strengh to win... Henderson, Rashad...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

The_Senator said:


> Now the idea of Evans VS Silva sounds like BS. Rashad would simply stand with him and got destroyed. It annoys me when a fighter doesn't use his strengh to win... Henderson, Rashad...


So Rashad lost? Who cares if fighters lose? Certainly Dana doesent care.

Rashad vs Silva next for the MW Title. Weidman was just a smokescreen.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shite fight.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> So Rashad lost? Who cares if fighters lose? Certainly Dana doesent care.
> 
> Rashad vs Silva next for the MW Title. Weidman was just a smokescreen.


It's always okay to lose, but not by stupidity. Rashad is a wrestler and Silva is the best striker, but we might as well see once again how Rashad is gonna stand and strike which is stupid and Silva is gonna fight with his hands down and stand against the cage which is also ridiculous and stupid. Why don't these fighters just fight intelligently?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> It's always okay to lose, but not by stupidity. Rashad is a wrestler and Silva is the best striker, but we might as well see once again how Rashad is gonna stand and strike which is stupid and Silva is gonna fight with his hands down and stand against the cage which is also ridiculous and stupid. Why don't these fighters just fight intelligently?


Anderson does that stuff to bait his opponent into throwing strikes at him so he can knock their heads off Rashad is just a dumbass who is now clearly mentally broken because of what Bones did to him.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dreadful fight, didn't see Nog winning at all tho, good stuff.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Didn't look like either fighter showed up to fight. Rashad seemed the least interested though. Rather pathetic showing, not sure where his head/heart is at


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

rashad evans

champion talent 
undercard game plan


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

none of rashads recent wins are impressive at all, im not sure why people think he is so great.. not even top 5


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> none of rashads recent wins are impressive at all, im not sure why people think he is so great.. not even top 5


His win over Thiago Silva was terrible.
His win over Rampage was terrible.
His win over Ortiz was okay
His win over Phil Davis was actually impressive

All in all, the guy just isn't that good of a fighter.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Rashad always fought more "defendsly" he waits for his opponent to come at him then he explodes .. this time Lil Nog canceled his game and looks like he didn't knew what to do


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I dunno for some odd reason I actually enjoyed the fight even though I lost a big bet like 95% of the people. I think it's because Rashad went out of his comfort zone and decided to take Lil Nog head on in his own game. But I also think it was a bit of false confidence built up by training with Vitor, Tyrone and Alistair. If you notice the camp doesn't really have any wrestlers like the way Death Clutch or Xtreme Couture was. Its a predominately striking club so it really resonated with all the Blackzillian fights. It's also quite apparent that they don't have a game planner in place. I mean just look at their instructors. Good to run a gym, but not to corner for world class fights in the UFC. 

Fabio Mello is a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu blackbelt and MMA veteran of both Pride FC and Bellator (teaches BJJ and no gi Jiu Jitsu).[4]

Marcus Aurélio is a 4th degree blackbelt in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and MMA veteran of both Pride FC and the UFC (teaches professional and beginning MMA).[5]

Mike “Bonesaw” Hyman spent his MMA career fighting out of American Top Team (Personal Trainer, General Manager of Imperial Athletics, kids programs, and leads the amateur MMA team).[6]

Lots of talent, but no direction. Kinda like the Lakers this season. Phil Jackson...where you at. Bring Phil Jackson (not Greg Jackson) to MMA and I guarantee it will translate to some wins. Point is they need someone who sees this shit on a peripheral view.

Stellar cornerman/trainers.

Matt Hume
Greg Jackson
Winklejohn
Firaz Zahabi
Jon Danaher
Rafael Cordeiro
I don't think Javier is that good, but I give props to Dave Camarillo. 
Gilbert Melendez
John Hackleman
The Nogueiras
Dedé
Mike Van Arsdale
Tompkins (RIP)

Decent cornerman/trainers:
Ray Sefo
Matt Delagrotte
Jason Parillo
Feijao
Jorge Gurgel
Lance Gibson (Rampage won under his tutelage)
Duke Roufous
Almeida

Worst cornerman:
Randy Couture
Entire Wolfslair camp
Rudy Valentino
Anderson Silva (yep...he's too good of a fighter...so he has a hard time understanding why his pupils aren't able to execute. Just watch him cornering fights and you'll see how frustrated he gets. There's only one other athlete like this and that's Michael Jordan. Same issue with the Washington Wizards. He got so fed up he decided to join the team. Not necessarily a bad thing...they're just too good so they have to "dumb down" their coaching level so their pupils can understand or comprehend it. Also there tends to be added pressure having him as your cornerman because of high expectations.

Training in the gym is a whole different ball game. Anderson, Michael Jordan would be dream coaches. 

If I had to pick one team it probably would be Blackhouse due to my favorite fighters being there, but Tri-Star cuz they all seem like family. They're training is far beyond most camps and you don't hear anything about dissension, egos, issues like that. 

*So yah Blackzillians...pay attention to this list.*


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> I dunno for some odd reason I actually enjoyed the fight even though I lost a big bet like 95% of the people. I think it's because Rashad went out of his comfort zone and decided to take Lil Nog head on in his own game. But I also think it was a bit of false confidence built up by training with Vitor, Tyrone and Alistair. If you notice the camp doesn't really have any wrestlers like the way Death Clutch or Xtreme Couture was. Its a predominately striking club so it really resonated with all the Blackzillian fights. It's also quite apparent that they don't have a game planner in place. I mean just look at their instructors. Good to run a gym, but not to corner for world class fights in the UFC.
> 
> Fabio Mello is a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu blackbelt and MMA veteran of both Pride FC and Bellator (teaches BJJ and no gi Jiu Jitsu).[4]
> 
> ...


What a nice comment.. Rashad lost cause of lost of interest and motive imo (in addition to what you said..)


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

This fight looked like it belonged on TUF16 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> His win over Thiago Silva was terrible.
> His win over Rampage was terrible.
> His win over Ortiz was okay
> His win over Phil Davis was actually impressive
> ...


Some of the comments on here are just plain disgusting. To sit here like some know it all MMA fantatic and insist that a former world champion isn't a good fighter seems weak imo, and i'm specifically talking about Grappleretarded, dsmjrv and aeries. The other people who commented, fair play.

Grapple*retarded* (apt screeny), dsmjrv,aeries and other people are talk shit about Rashad, what have you lot done? All you do is sit on here everyday talking about how Rashad's not a good fighter yet I doubt any of you lot are doing anything interesting with your own lives. Rashad's a former world champion, who the hell are you lot? 


Now, I thought Rashad's performance was atrocious. Didn't want to be there and his heart clearly isn't in the right place right now. I'd rather he retired than put out another performance right now, but that's no reason to justify trying to take away what he's done in the past 8 years. Some of you lot should be ashamed of yourselves. I'm done with this board.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rashad is a top fighter and looked off there. Because he didn't or wasn't able to wrestle. He is supposed to be and elite MMA wrestler who out-wrestled Phil all night long. Yet he couldn't get Lil Nog down? 

What has been overrated is his striking. He has won a lot of fights because he usually has top wrestling, good athleticism, and good enough cardio to keep this up for however long. And he obviously had enough BJJ knowledge to be fine on the ground. He was never a good striker. His striking success stemmed mostly from the threat of his TD. His actual striking is god awful and always has been. He has a couple KOs over pretty much over the hill fighters or bums and fans think he is a dangerous striker with KO power. He isn't and never was. 

Now with Spong and Overeem in camp he thinks he is even better. A year around good strikers doesn't amount to 20 years of boxing training and refining technique. Rashad wasn't able to get by on pure athleticism this fight. And Nog has more left than people realized. Nog loses fights when he is put on his back vs. more athletic wrestlers. Rashad didn't do that and was stuffed. 

If his wrestling doesn't work he finds a hard time having success.

He is a cocky fock. He is old enough now that he should drop the image. It isn't a dance off. It isn't a swagger competition. That isn't going to scare opponents, that you try so hard to look confident. Rashad got hurt at Jackson's then ran off to try and prove something with his own camp....and failed badly. Sell any stake you have to someone else and go to a real camp and get serious for once.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I am STUNNED that Rashad lost to Lil Nog. I said in another thread that there was no chance it would happen and I pointed out how Nog lost to Bader and Phil Davis, and should have lost against Brilz. It really shows that MMAmath doesn't work and that anything can happen in any fight. I don't get why Rashad didn't relentlessly go for the TD. 

Sucks for Rashad and the UFC since the big Rashad/Silva match won't happen, and they will probably lose out on 300K+ buys compared to what Silva/Weidman will do.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> I am STUNNED that Rashad lost to Lil Nog. I said in another thread that there was no chance it would happen and I pointed out how Nog lost to Bader and Phil Davis, and should have lost against Brilz. It really shows that MMAmath doesn't work and that anything can happen in any fight. I don't get why Rashad didn't relentlessly go for the TD.
> 
> Sucks for Rashad and the UFC since the big Rashad/Silva match won't happen, and they will probably lose out on 300K+ buys compared to what Silva/Weidman will do.


I agree, I was stunned too. But I must say that yea Nog IMO did lose to Brilz, he also IMO won the Bader fight. So in the end he got the wrong decision twice on both ways so it evens out. Nog showed he had good TDD in the Bader fight but I never thought he would be able to keep Rashad off him.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Rashad would have won if it was a Paddy cake match.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> Some of the comments on here are just plain disgusting. To sit here like some know it all MMA fantatic and insist that a former world champion isn't a good fighter seems weak imo, and i'm specifically talking about Grappleretarded, dsmjrv and aeries. The other people who commented, fair play.
> 
> Grapple*retarded* (apt screeny), dsmjrv,aeries and other people are talk shit about Rashad, what have you lot done? All you do is sit on here everyday talking about how Rashad's not a good fighter yet I doubt any of you lot are doing anything interesting with your own lives. Rashad's a former world champion, who the hell are you lot?
> 
> ...


Rashad seems to be dealing with too much drama: middle of a divorce; brother is fighting in Afganistan; falling out with Jacksons, etc.

I'm not commenting on how much of that is his fault; I'm just speculating that it's _all_ negatively affecting his performance.

I'm hoping he watches the video of that last fight and gets motivated by it. 
I'm hoping his personal life gets sorted. 
And I'm hoping he chooses to drop to MW to pursue that title. It might be just the change he needs to spark his career.

Here's to hoping... 

.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The Dark Knight said:


> Some of the comments on here are just plain disgusting. To sit here like some know it all MMA fantatic and insist that a former world champion isn't a good fighter seems weak imo, and i'm specifically talking about Grappleretarded, dsmjrv and aeries. The other people who commented, fair play.
> 
> Grapple*retarded* (apt screeny), dsmjrv,aeries and other people are talk shit about Rashad, what have you lot done? All you do is sit on here everyday talking about how Rashad's not a good fighter yet I doubt any of you lot are doing anything interesting with your own lives. Rashad's a former world champion, who the hell are you lot?
> 
> ...


What have our life accomplishments got to do with criticising Rashads performances? Because we aren't world champions in a sport, that doesn't give us the right to assess and criticise professionals? That's not how the world works.

I didn't say Rashad wasn't a good fighter, read the post again. I said he isn't THAT good of a fighter. Key word being "that". He's good, he's an upper echelon fighter, there's no doubt about that, but he isn't a great fighter, I don't believe he ever has been and I don't believe he ever will be. That's my opinion on the matter and I believe I've explained my opinion accordingly. If you don't agree with it, then state your reasons for disagreeing with it and explain why you think Rashad is a truly great fighter.

Don't sit there and try and ask about my personal life and ask what I have achieved. I'm not "hating" on Rashad. I don't like his personality, his fighting style and I don't think he's THAT good of a fighter. I'm sorry that you're so upset with my opinion on the matter, I don't know why you're getting so upset about it to be honest.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So according to MMA math, Lil Nog, Evans and Davis will spend the rest of their life in an eternal loop:

Evans > Davis > Nog > Evans > Davis > Nog > Evans > Davi....

My head hurts, screw you MMA math


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

GoodfellaGr said:


> What a nice comment.. Rashad lost cause of lost of interest and motive imo (in addition to what you said..)


Appreciate that! Sometimes you see these ultra talented teams and you wonder why they don't win. There's more than meets the eye. I believe what Dana White said is true. They (Blackzilians) need to re-evaluate. 



K-R Blitz said:


> This fight looked like it belonged on TUF16
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It would have went to a sudden victory round(s) into perpetuity with them pawing at each other. :laugh:



The Dark Knight said:


> Some of the comments on here are just plain disgusting. To sit here like some know it all MMA fantatic and insist that a former world champion isn't a good fighter seems weak imo, and i'm specifically talking about Grappleretarded, dsmjrv and aeries. The other people who commented, fair play.
> 
> Grapple*retarded* (apt screeny), dsmjrv,aeries and other people are talk shit about Rashad, what have you lot done? All you do is sit on here everyday talking about how Rashad's not a good fighter yet I doubt any of you lot are doing anything interesting with your own lives. Rashad's a former world champion, who the hell are you lot?
> 
> ...


Shouldn't get too bent outta shape. He's in a funk right now. Looked like he was going through the motions, but he wasn't really there. Which leads to the bottom quotations. 



H33LHooK said:


> *Rashad seems to be dealing with too much drama: middle of a divorce; brother is fighting in Afganistan; falling out with Jacksons, etc.*
> 
> I'm not commenting on how much of that is his fault; I'm just speculating that it's _all_ negatively affecting his performance.
> 
> ...


Had no idea his bro is in Afghan. That's a triple whammy. A friends sibling got KIA there. Very sad. 



Budhisten said:


> So according to MMA math, Lil Nog, Evans and Davis will spend the rest of their life in an eternal loop:
> 
> Evans > Davis > Nog > Evans > Davis > Nog > Evans > Davi....
> 
> My head hurts, screw you MMA math


This is like the parable of "which came first the chicken or the egg..." :confused02:

MMA math theorem that needs to be solved.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What have our life accomplishments got to do with criticising Rashads performances? Because we aren't world champions in a sport, that doesn't give us the right to assess and criticise professionals? That's not how the world works.
> 
> I didn't say Rashad wasn't a good fighter, read the post again. I said he isn't THAT good of a fighter. Key word being "that". He's good, he's an upper echelon fighter, there's no doubt about that, but he isn't a great fighter, I don't believe he ever has been and I don't believe he ever will be. That's my opinion on the matter and I believe I've explained my opinion accordingly. If you don't agree with it, then state your reasons for disagreeing with it and explain why you think Rashad is a truly great fighter.
> 
> Don't sit there and try and ask about my personal life and ask what I have achieved. I'm not "hating" on Rashad. I don't like his personality, his fighting style and I don't think he's THAT good of a fighter. I'm sorry that you're so upset with my opinion on the matter, I don't know why you're getting so upset about it to be honest.



'Not THAT good of a fighter'. How vague is that? Come on, that's just another euphemism for saying you think he's a shite fighter. At least stick to your guns instead of contradicting yourself all the time. So first he isn' 'that good of a fighter', and now he's an 'upper echelon fighter' but not a 'great' one?? Well colour me confused ffs. 

I'm upset because every flippin' day I have to go online to this forum (and other MMA websites) and read negative posts about Rashad. EVERYDAY for the past 6 years I have had to read about how everyone thinks Rashad's a weak fighter and has a terrible personality because he dances around and is a bad guy and blah blah blah. This shit gets to you after awhile, you know. I imagine it's gotten to Rashad. I don't expect everyone to like him, that's fine. But you and people like John13245324 always try to take away his accomplishments, and that's just deeply disrespectful. To sit there while a guys beats some of the top fighters of the promotion and become a champion while you guys criticise him? That's not on. 

I can't stand Jon Jones, but haven't wouldn't dare suggest he isn't 'that good of a fighter' all because I don't like him or his personality. Besides a dud performance against Lil Nog, Rashad's only lost to two world champions. Great fighters in Machida and Jones. These were two undisputed, undefeated fighters when Rashad fought them. And he has only lost to them in 8 years. How does that NOT make him great??

Why do I think Rashad's a great fighter? Well, to be honest, i've exhausted my reasonings behind this insane thinking. But I admire real men. Men who fight against the odds and don't get influenced by negative people around them. When Rashad started on the Ultimate Fighter, the shit he had to put up with was unreal.

Dana didn't like him and felt he was too small to compete with the heavyweights. So tried to talk him out of even competing. So even when Rashad refused, Dana still went on to just criticise Rashad up until the Jardine fight, and even then it was only half a complement. Matt Hughes reaction to his 'showboating' didn't help matters, and influenced the entire MMA fanbase in a similar way to how Hitler influenced most of Germany, it seems. One of which was our favourite sex offender, Mike Whitehead, who Rashad had been friends with but wasn't anymore because Mr Whitehead agreed with Hughes statements. Whenever Rashad strikes he's 'showboating' or something or other. But in the end, all that negativity didn't matter because he fought his way to the finale where he had, what imo, was one of the most thrilling and exciting Ultimate Fighter finales to this day, his back and forth win with 6,7, 260lbs Brad Imes. He somehow beat Imes, despite everything, and won the respect of Rich Franklin and eventually Dana White. That's perseverance you can't buy. Very few people have it. Even people who extremely talented at fighting may not have it. Strength of character is what I appreciate, and Rashad has been a paradigm of that for ages now. 

Rashad then went on undefeated beating fighters like Jason Lambert, Stephen Bonnar, Chuck Liddell and Forrest Griffin, who he captured the LHW belt from. That performance is another one of my favourites not just because he won the belt, but because he captured it in a way that was both confident and exciting. Rashad had so much spark, so much confidence that he basically just played with Forrest before he decided to call it quits and finished him. That was A.Silva like imo. People talk about how he was getting destroyed before he 'got lucky' when in fact, Rashad wasn't in any danger whatsoever. He wanted to strike and make the fight more appealing to the masses, and he did until he decided to finish it.

He then ran into Machida, who he didn't train properly for and didn't use his strength against. We all know what happened then. It happens. THEN, he beats T.Silva, a decent enough gatekeeper, Rampage Jackson, another former world champion and completely obliterates a game Tito Ortiz with what was probably his most aggressive performance ever after a lengthy lay off. 

The fight with Phil Davis was great. Davis is QUALITY, especially his wrestling. So to handle him for 5 rounds like he did was very impressive imo. Davis is a guy who could become champion, and Rashad made him look like a kid. 

He has beaten all of these high quality people through superior fight IQ, well rounded skillset and having the heart of a lion (until Lil Nog). Always the smaller man, but often the bigger heart, Rashad has beaten 4 world champions and several top contenders in his career, and he had people hate him for it. 

This would make him great, imo. But whatever, diss away.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

As far as I was aware, and you can quote me on this, but you dont have to be better at fighting than a fighter in the UFC to criticise one... If that was a case no forums would exist, no media would exist, nothing, nada, etc etc.

If someone doesnt like a fighter, and thinks they suck, then they are more than welcome to say it on here. 

That being said, Rashad Evans doesnt suck... but his game plans do. He could wrestle **** pretty much anyone in the UFC but chooses to stand and have sloppy kickboxing matches which usually end at a boring decision. LEts face it, Rashads striking isnt great but his wrestling is. Does having rubbish game plans make you a bad fighter? perhaps?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Killz said:


> As far as I was aware, and you can quote me on this, but you dont have to be better at fighting than a fighter in the UFC to criticise one... If that was a case no forums would exist, no media would exist, nothing, nada, etc etc.
> 
> If someone doesnt like a fighter, and thinks they suck, then they are more than welcome to say it on here.
> 
> That being said, Rashad Evans doesnt suck... but his game plans do. He could wrestle **** pretty much anyone in the UFC but chooses to stand and have sloppy kickboxing matches which usually end at a boring decision. LEts face it, Rashads striking isnt great but his wrestling is. Does having rubbish game plans make you a bad fighter? perhaps?


So tell where I said that you had to be a UFC fighter to criticise another fighter?? Did I say that, no. So stop talking rubbish. I said I don't think any of us have the right to try and strip away a fighters accomplishments. That's all. So do not try and patronise me with the 'we are all entitled to our opinion' bull.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Did Rashad Evans make an account on here and name himself after Batman? I've never seen somebody so sensitive about what others say about a fighter.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> So tell where I said that you had to be a UFC fighter to criticise another fighter?? Did I say that, no. So stop talking rubbish. I said I don't think any of us have the right to try and strip away a fighters accomplishments. That's all. So do not try and patronise me with the 'we are all entitled to our opinion' bull.


Wow! Sounds like somebody needs to stop taking internet forums so seriously. :laugh:

Tell me where I said, that you said, you had to be a UFC fighter to criticise one? 

See, I can do this too.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Rashad has faced four top 5 fighters in his entire career; Jones, Machida, Rampage, and Forrest. And he's 2-2 against them, plus a loss to Lil Nog who isn't even in the top 10 these days. Sorry, but there's no way he's an elite fighter when he can't manage a winning record against the top 5.

Has he gone far with the skills he has? Sure. But so has Josh Koscheck among others. And he's not a great fighter either. Same with Forrest, even though he was a champion as well.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

To Dark Knight

Rashad is a very good fighter - I won't argue against that. I will however argue, that the Rashad we saw at UFC 156 seemed hesitant and unwilling to engage.

Wether it was because he realized he couldn't take lil Nog down and his gameplan fell apart as a result, or it was just a lack of motivation following the Jones fight we'll never know.

All I know is that Rashad turned in a less than impressive performance and on that night, I was not a fan of his (Or Nog's for that matter)

MMA fans will always be very "what have you done for me lately" minded so to speak, and Rashad has gotten a lot of hate because he's done/said a lot of stuff that didn't sit well with the average fan. Simple as that.

I still admire his abilities and respect his accomplishments, but don't tell me I have to be a fan of his because he fights through adversity. That's a fighters god damn job, all fighters get paid to do that. As for hardships outside the ring, all people have those as well.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm having de ja vu here with bc, cc, among a few others. This is how it begins. Best not to get too emotionally involved. I was once like this when Vitor was handed his first loss to Randy Couture way back in 1997, then many years later with Mirko vs Gonzaga and of course GSP vs Serra. I got a bit of that feeling this past weekend for sure with Overeem vs BF.

Unfortunately there wasn't any forums back then to vent. So I had to keep it in all these years. Randy is a great ambassador for the sport, but nobody expected him to beat the rising Phenom like that. Everything comes around. Lyoto kicked his head off decades later, Gonzaga would yo yo, Serra got kneed to death and lost three of his next four bouts, and the balance of the force was restored. 

I guess ultimately it shows passion when you exude these kind of emotions especially when you're betting!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

> Wether it was because he realized he couldn't take lil Nog down and his gameplan fell apart as a result, or it was just a lack of motivation following the Jones fight we'll never know.


Fair post. I think it was a lack of motivation, possibly stress due to other stuff happening that we don't know about. I think Rashad could take down Nog easily, he just didn't want to fight that night. And yes, it was a terrible performance, even I couldn't defend that. Hopefully he gets some fire back in him and rises. 



> I still admire his abilities and respect his accomplishments, but don't tell me I have to be a fan of his because he fights through adversity. That's a fighters god damn job, all fighters get paid to do that. As for hardships outside the ring, all people have those as well.


I think that my comments are being misinterpreted a bit. I did not say that anybody has to be a fan. I accepted that people don't like him. My issues were with comments regarding his accomplishments, which I find awfully disrespectful. That is all.



No_Mercy said:


> I'm having de ja vu here with bc, cc, among a few others. This is how it begins. Best not to get too emotionally involved. I was once like this when Vitor was handed his first loss to Randy Couture way back in 1997, then many years later with Mirko vs Gonzaga and of course GSP vs Serra. I got a bit of that feeling this past weekend for sure with Overeem vs BF.
> 
> Unfortunately there wasn't any forums back then to vent. So I had to keep it in all these years. Randy is a great ambassador for the sport, but nobody expected him to beat the rising Phenom like that. Everything comes around. Lyoto kicked his head off decades later, Gonzaga would yo yo, Serra got kneed to death and lost three of his next four bouts, and the balance of the force was restored.
> 
> I guess ultimately it shows passion when you exude these kind of emotions especially when you're betting!


Yeah, I admit, I do get too emotionally invested. It's always so depressing to see a favourite, somebody you look up to and all that just lose. Specially to people they could conceivably beat. Oh well, I guess I shouldn't put too much on Rashad until he starts wanting to be a fighter again.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just fixed your double post mate 

And yeah, it's always hard to see your favorite lose. Believe me, watching Edgar, Edgar, Fitch (A draw, but still), Diaz, MacDonald was not easy for a BJ fan


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Since we're on this topic, I really wonder. Does anybody feel the same way about losing in any other sports. Seems like we're more emotionally invested in these fights. Perhaps I'd have to ask Jack Nicholson or Spike Lee themselves. Now those are die hard fans. 

You could tell even Lil Nog couldn't believe it. He knew that was a big win.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah people get emotionally invested in most major sports. Though I think individual sports might get a bit more emotional than team sports for the fans. Though I couldn't say for sure.

I've gotten emotional about Formula 1 - I shit you not. Ferrrari losing the driver's championship in the last corner of the last race in 2008 still hurts


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Yeah people get emotionally invested in most major sports. Though I think individual sports might get a bit more emotional than team sports for the fans. Though I couldn't say for sure.


I dont know about that. In Europe people live and die by their football team. I have regular mental breakdowns every weekend watching The Arsenal.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> Yeah people get emotionally invested in most major sports. Though I think individual sports might get a bit more emotional than team sports for the fans. Though I couldn't say for sure.
> 
> I've gotten emotional about Formula 1 - I shit you not. Ferrrari losing the driver's championship in the last corner of the last race in 2008 still hurts  *I'll be darned! *





luckbox said:


> I dont know about that. In Europe people live and die by their football team. *I have regular mental breakdowns every weekend watching The Arsenal. LOLZ!*


Gentleman, I think we need to move this over to the therapy corner then.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The Dark Knight said:


> 'Not THAT good of a fighter'. How vague is that? Come on, that's just another euphemism for saying you think he's a shite fighter. At least stick to your guns instead of contradicting yourself all the time. So first he isn' 'that good of a fighter', and now he's an 'upper echelon fighter' but not a 'great' one?? Well colour me confused ffs.
> 
> I'm upset because every flippin' day I have to go online to this forum (and other MMA websites) and read negative posts about Rashad. EVERYDAY for the past 6 years I have had to read about how everyone thinks Rashad's a weak fighter and has a terrible personality because he dances around and is a bad guy and blah blah blah. This shit gets to you after awhile, you know. I imagine it's gotten to Rashad. I don't expect everyone to like him, that's fine. But you and people like John13245324 always try to take away his accomplishments, and that's just deeply disrespectful. To sit there while a guys beats some of the top fighters of the promotion and become a champion while you guys criticise him? That's not on.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I have never once tried to deny that Rashad Evans is not a top tier/upper echelon fighter, ever. You can check my post history, check what ever you want, but I have always respected the fact that he is an upper echelon fighter. Me saying he isn't "THAT good" of a fighter is basically just alternative terminology to saying that I don't think Rashad is a GREAT fighter, and I stand by that opinion. To me, greatness in this sport is only possessed by a few select fighters. Anderson Silva, Jon Jones, GSP, Jose Aldo etc These are the fighters I consider to be great. I don't think Rashad has or ever will be as great as the men I listed above.

If you want to disagree with that, that's fine, but seriously, stop getting so upset and sensitive about it, it's almost concerning how attached you seem to be to Rashad. It comes across as if you know him on a close personal level (which I assume you obviously don't). I have guys I root for in this sport, but your fandom takes thing to another level bro. Stop getting so upset any time some one criticises Rashad Evans.

I have always acknowledged the fact that Evans has shown good heart and recovery throughout fights, has a very well rounded skill-set and is a legitimate threat to any one in the division. What I refuse to acknowledge how ever, is that Rashad Evans name should be echoed amongst the great p4p kings like Anderson Silva.

Again, if you disagree with that - fine, but don't start labelling me a "hater" and start coming to wild conclusions about my personal life because you know nothing. I'm not a fan of Rashad Evans, I think the majority of his fights are boring and I don't like his attitude and get fake personality vibes from him. Disagree all you want, just don't start whining about it, we all have differing opinions on here.


----------

